# *Picture sharing*



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

EDIT: Damn I didn't even see where there was a place to post pics. Sorry in the wrong section I should have posted it there.

I thought it might be a fun positive change for people to post pics up of themselves, family, kids etc. Maybe it will help remind us of life before DP.

Ill start!

My best friend Erica and I









My dogs Ranger and Gauge sleeping together lol









Out having fun with friends before I got DP :/









My old truck! Sold it to my BF.









My bully!









Some Oregon scenery









Me

















Bull Terrier Puppy









Please share some of yours!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

If i knew how to add a picture to my comp i would lol, i feel dumb


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> I thought it might be a fun positive change for people to post pics up of themselves, family, kids etc. Maybe it will help remind us of life before DP.
> 
> Ill start!
> 
> ...


that car..what model? HOW COULD YOU SELL IT?!? YOU CAN'T!! IT'S TOO PRETTY!! I'm driving around in my Ford Transit 1983, it's noisy as hell, some parts are barely working, others are rusty, the battery dies a lot, I had to change some stuff on the engine, I changed the oil, gas filter, some of the wires, the wheels..everything...I can't sell MY old pretty car, then you can't sell yours!! TAKE IT BACK!!! YOUR BF MIGHT RUIN THE CAR!! I'LL BUY IT!! PLEASE!


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

You're really pretty







Your dogs are super cute too


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Auldie said:


> If i knew how to add a picture to my comp i would lol, i feel dumb


LOL make a photo bucket account and upload pics on it. Then you can click on the pic and to the left there is an image code it says like IMG or something. Copy that code and paste it on a reply and it will bring up a pic









Your not dumb I learned it not that long ago.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Xerei said:


> that car..what model? HOW COULD YOU SELL IT?!? YOU CAN'T!! IT'S TOO PRETTY!! I'm driving around in my Ford Transit 1983, it's noisy as hell, some parts are barely working, others are rusty, the battery dies a lot, I had to change some stuff on the engine, I changed the oil, gas filter, some of the wires, the wheels..everything...I can't sell MY old pretty car, then you can't sell yours!! TAKE IT BACK!!! YOUR BF MIGHT RUIN THE CAR!! I'LL BUY IT!! PLEASE!


Haha well me and BF live together and pretty much share everything. Its a 1993 toyota pickup 4x4 4 inch lift on 33" mud tires with roll bar and KC lights.

I only sold it so I could get this. Bahahaha!







To bad I can't enjoy it with this DP shit.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Rogue Bullies said:


> EDIT: Damn I didn't even see where there was a place to post pics. Sorry in the wrong section I should have posted it there.
> 
> I thought it might be a fun positive change for people to post pics up of themselves, family, kids etc. Maybe it will help remind us of life before DP.
> 
> ...


You and your friend are very pretty. It is hard to think that a pretty girl like you has this awful disorder.
But i guess we all struggle with problems.

-Zach


----------



## Justwannabeme (Jun 5, 2010)

How you doooin? Sorry, i couldnt resist


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> You and your friend are very pretty. It is hard to think that a pretty girl like you has this awful disorder.
> But i guess we all struggle with problems.
> 
> -Zach


Thanks. Yeah I think it happens to the best of us. Hopefully mine wont last long since I have been improving.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Justwannabeme said:


> How you doooin? Sorry, i couldnt resist


LOL. I would be a lot better if I could get rid of this shit!


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> Haha well me and BF live together and pretty much share everything. Its a 1993 toyota pickup 4x4 4 inch lift on 33" mud tires with roll bar and KC lights.
> 
> I only sold it so I could get this. Bahahaha!
> 
> ...


you sold a 1993 terrain car for THAT? dude..sorry, dudette, HOW can you live with that? XD


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Guys there is a Reply button that does an individual reply to the thread as opposed to the "in post" Reply button that automatically quotes/repost the post. My mouses scrollingwheel can only take so much. That being said, great pictures! I really dig the nature. Northern USA and Canada looks beautiful.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Inzom said:


> Guys there is a Reply button that does an individual reply to the thread as opposed to the "in post" Reply button that automatically quotes/repost the post. My mouses scrollingwheel can only take so much. That being said, great pictures! I really dig the nature. Northern USA and Canada looks beautiful.


lol for real dude.

And girl, you have some flawless skin, it must be that awesome outdoors you got goin on. And I like yo doggy.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> lol for real dude.
> 
> And girl, you have some flawless skin, it must be that awesome outdoors you got goin on. And I like yo doggy.


Well thank you


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

Freedom of speech, got’a love it lol


----------

